# Refund apps



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I bought Nova Prime for $0.25 today but I clicked on refund as I prefer Apex Pro. After pressing refund and uninstalling the app I did not get my money back. This is money I got when I activated my Nexus 7.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

So contact the developer? Not really sure what you want this forum to do?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Just go find a quarter on the sidewalk. Problem solved.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

But its a quarter...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

For $.25 I bought it just to have it.

I've been an Apex Pro user for a long time, but interestingly, Nova feels a little snappier, and offers an almost identical feature set. Good to have, and it's always good to patronize the Dev community.

Tell you what - let the Dev keep the quarter, and we'll take up a collection here to try to back-fill your debt.


----------



## wireman2161 (Aug 29, 2011)

it just takes a while sometime. i refunded an app a while back and didnt get the money back for a day or two using my n7 gp credit


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

billyk said:


> For $.25 I bought it just to have it.
> 
> I've been an Apex Pro user for a long time, but interestingly, Nova feels a little snappier, and offers an almost identical feature set. Good to have, and it's always good to patronize the Dev community.
> 
> Tell you what - let the Dev keep the quarter, and we'll take up a collection here to try to back-fill your debt.


I did this too. Bought just to have.

-Brought to you by Marino's Galaxy Nexus-


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I cannot believe we have a topic where someone is complaining about a quarter, sigh.

Moved to offtopic.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd contact your local congressman as that's highway robbery!!!

/end sarcasm


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'd contact your local congressman as that's highway robbery!!!
> 
> /end sarcasm


Yes, alert the state attorney general and contact the local media!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Yes, alert the state attorney general and contact the local media!


Good call!!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Good call!!


You're both wrong, only one way to solve this - People's Court!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Judge Judy


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not necessarily complaining about the quarter yarly . Im just wondering if the refund option is buggy or just slow. Thank you everybody for the responses.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh and my money did return

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

so....no Judge Judy?


----------



## running_with_scissors (Sep 16, 2012)

Where's the National Guard when you need them?

Sent from my...


----------

